# Chain link panels vs. livestock panels



## brett (Sep 3, 2013)

Good morning,

We are looking to get into goats. I'd like to start with Nigerian Dwarfs but want to be confident I am creating an area for them that is predator proof since I'd like to start with doelings and those little gals are so small. Our biggest threat out where I live is coyotes, although cougars are a remote possibility (but still a possibility). With my work schedule I am gone for 24 hours at a time. If I could create a pen for the goats where they do not need to be locked in at night that would be ideal. Because of this I was considering getting 12x6' chainlink panels that they use for dog runs. If need-be I could put a wire top on it as well. They would have a shelter inside of course to get away from the weather. The other option I hear of a lot with goats is using livestock panels. These seem much more user-friendly (more portable) but they are not as tall as the chain link panels and seem a little less formidable to predators. I'm only looking to build a small area for them to be in when no one is home. I'll be installing a larger pasture for them and getting a portable goat pen to move around the property to have them out when we're home so they can help eat down all the brush. Advice is welcomed - thank you!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The thing with chainlink is it's not made for livestock so it will break down over time. Goats love to rub along the fenceline and it will wear out. The panels...since they're made for livestock...will last a lot longer and stay secure. Or you could look into something like a 5' heavy duty horse/field fence. We have a lot of coyotes around here and they've never been able to get in the pen with the 5' stuff. It's Oklahoma brand, max tight horse fence. You could also run a hot wire along the top to make it extra secure. 

You may want to take a trip to the local farm store and see what kind of fencing they have available. I know at ours, they've got a decent selection and different kinds of panels that would work for goats.


----------



## brett (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback. That's not a bad option for the horse fencing. And it's off the back of our chicken coop, which already has hot wire so that would be an easy extension to electrify along the top. 

Regarding keeping them safe at night - would you recommend them having a shelter they are locked into at night or do you think 5' tall field fencing with electric wire along the top would be a safe enough shelter for them if they have a simple run-in shed in their pen?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

5' with electric on the top should be plenty secure enough without having to lock them in at night.


----------



## brett (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I love chain link for goats. Aside from combo cattle panels, its my next choices. Its true they can wear on it but if you find the older stuff say on craigslist, buy it up. Its so much better then the crap they sell now and it lasts forever (cept with bucks). The galvanized process was also sloppy back then and often left lil bumps that the goats loves cause it gives em a better scratch 

But what makes the combo panels better is, you dont have to stretch them and you can reuse em over and over again.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we have chain link, cattle panels, goats panels and goat wire...by far the goat panel is the best!! small holes all the way up..cattle panels are cheaper but i bet babies Nigies can easily pass through them...Chain link is a pain...the goats rub and stretch it..its just not made for goat use..Goat wire is great but also stretches from them rubbing but not nearly as bad as chain link...
as for shelter.. agree with kaylee...a five foot fence with electric on top should be good protection


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

See now, I love my chain link fences. The goats rub on 'em, stand on 'em, they don't stretch or move at all. They've lasted way longer then any livestock wire that we've had. I put them up myself though with the proper tensioner wires to hog ring it off to and all the boring clipping that needs done to make it into an awesome fence.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

I personally do not like the livestock panels just because I have had my goats get caught in them so many times. I use horse fence and electric fencing for my does and it is fine. However in regard to predators the electric fence may not be the best. To protect my goats I have a horse in with them and a dog on the property for protection. A lama or donkey might be an idea.
Keeping them locked up at night when you are not there would keep them very safe, but in the summer sometimes the only times goats like to graze is at night because it is so hot during the day.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

My weaning pen was chain link, and it worked beautifully - at least it did until a tree fell on it.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I agree Hiker. If you put them in nice and tight and again, use the better quality stronger chain link, it can last for ever. Granted once a year I have to replace some stays but the fence itself is fabulous.

The best thing for coyotes is a 270. For the first couple of years here I keep the 270 and a million candled power spot light always charged and ready. There are 3 packs out behind my place and they can get vocal. When they get close I grab the light and gun and go out to the back fence line, spot light em and deal with em. Lone males often times are out during the day so I have been able to get a few of them as well. Ill track em during the winter months by following their tracks in the snow. That along with 3 new large crop circles a mile or so behind us and they have been pretty silent this year.


----------



## brett (Sep 3, 2013)

Seriously! Our property butts up against a forest (private timber and BLM) so there are at least a few coyote packs in the neighborhood. This summer we lost a few rouge poultry to the coyotes. We need to take up your advice there....


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I like the idea of electric fencing, 

Maybe a foot or two higher ~put it at 6-7 feet above ground~ a strip of barbed wire? 
I'm in the same predicament sort of, but with bears so I'm thinking just in case, the barbed would work too. 
It's high enough so that the Nigerians can't touch to too!! Just don't bonk your head


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I do agree our better quality chain link does hold up better than the cheap stuff...when we put up the goats wire we do it chain link style with top and bottle rail...nice a tight...works nicely and looks good


----------

